# Ayuda captor Moto 110cm3 4t gilera Smash



## 12EaN4R0 (Feb 9, 2012)

Buenas dias, quisiera que revisaran el circuito que posteo abajo y me den sugerencias y criticas respecto al diagrama.

Basicamente lo que tendria que hacer el ciruito es comparar una tension comprendida entre 250mv a 400mv provenientes de un sensor captor magnetico de los que se usan en los sistemas de encendido en las motos y disparar 5 volt para procesarlo con un pic.

Las mediciones que hice sobre el pulso en la salida del captor me entrega una tension alterna de frecuencia varible de 250mv a 400 mv. 

desde ya muchas gracias y aguardo comentarios


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2012)

No puedes rectificar 250mV con un diodo, la tensión de umbral es mayor a la de la señal.
Debes emplear un *rectificador de precisión*.


----------



## 12EaN4R0 (Feb 13, 2012)

hola a todos tengo un duda con la tension que entrega el sensor magnetico en las motos chinas 110cm3 4t mas precisamente en la gilera smash.-

resulta que medi colocando una punta del tester en el cable del sensor que va al cdi y la otra a masa sin estar conectado el cdi. al darle una patada a la moto para que esta mueva el cigueñal y gire el volante sobre el sensor, la tension medida por el tester en escala AC es inferior a al volt aproximadamente 400mv como maximo, la duda es que no se si estoy midiendo bien ya que en todos los diagramas que encontre sobre CDI del sensor va a un diodo y esa señal dispara el tiristor, pero para que condusca el diodo la tensiion tiene que ser superior al umbral 0.7v..

Alguin sabe sobre estos sensores y me prodria decir si estoy en lo correcto al medirlo o lo estoy haciendo mal. desde ya muchas gracias.-


----------



## 12EaN4R0 (Feb 13, 2012)

muchas gracias por tu respuesta, la verdad que estoy confundido y no se si estoy midiendo bien la tension del sensor, coloco el voltimetro en AC y una punta al cable del sensor y la otra a masa, giro el cigueñal y al pasar la leva por el sensor entrega esa tension inferior a los 0.7v, pero en todos los ciruitos que vi de CDIs en internet ninguna tiene un rectificador de precision unicamente un diodo... 

La pregunta es estare midiendo bien? o se lo hace de otra manera?


----------



## 70c4n1 (Mar 13, 2012)

imagino que te refieres a una bobina captadora en cuyo caso es normal ese voltaje que leiste con el multimetro

las bobinas captadoras generan AC (por eso el diodo y no conectarla directo al CDI) y con el motor a full entre 5 y 9 RPM alcanza a generar alrededor de 3Vac, por eso como la moviste con la el pedal apenas y dio un suspiro de corriente

otra prueba que puedes hacer es medirle la resistencia de su bobinado y compararla con lo que dice el manual de servicio de la moto (o moto similar de honda por ejemplo que si puedes encontrar los manuales) no es una prueba determinante pero es la mas sencilla


salu2


----------



## hernybrayan (Abr 12, 2012)

Tenes razon , ese es el voltaje que maneja , yo tambien estube experimentando con mi moto gn125 , pero colocando una resistencia de 1k y un transistor npn convierte la señal en 0 o 5 volt hata alli todo bien ,perooooooo resulta que sucede algo particular ,me marca bien las rpm hasta que  cuando llega a 3000 o 4000 rpm comienza a marcar erroneamente , tal vez por que despues de esas rpm se eleva el voltaje de 3 a 4volt y le quita sensibilidad al transistor y no marca como es , y si le coloco una R mas grande ,funciona en altas RPM pero no en bajas , sin embargo . cheque la info que te doy y me cuentas como te fue . BM


----------

